# webalizer missing months



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

ok the other day i ran my webalizer program on my server and it showed all the data up antill may. the problem is that it has completely missed out the data for june, july and august. it has not even left a blank there to show that it even reconises there is a change in month.

can anyone tell me why the data is missing and any way to revive it?


----------

